# Knife #6 - First Nakiri



## ForeverLearning (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi all, just wanted to share my latest build. 

Sharpest yet, really made leaps and bounds on my whetstone sharpening with this one.


----------



## valgard (Jun 15, 2020)

congrats on the progress!


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 15, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## ForeverLearning (Jun 16, 2020)

Traditionally with a nakiri is the spine at the tip square? It is one aspect of the knife I am not sure on, I made sure to round the spine and choil however the the spine at the tip is near enough a 90 degree edge, from what I had researched this looked normal but I am not sure how practical it is.


----------



## kbright (Jun 16, 2020)

Classy looking knife! It's your design, and it doesn't need to be traditional. Maybe the square tip is a feature? If it was a meat cleaver, that square corner might be practical for popping a bone joint, or not. Might have to use it for awhile, see what it can do. It does add some (small) amount of weight to the front of the blade.


----------



## nexus1935 (Jun 17, 2020)

Wow that looks awesome! I see square tips on nakiris all the time


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Jun 18, 2020)

ForeverLearning said:


> Traditionally with a nakiri is the spine at the tip square? It is one aspect of the knife I am not sure on, I made sure to round the spine and choil however the the spine at the tip is near enough a 90 degree edge, from what I had researched this looked normal but I am not sure how practical it is.


I think traditionally it is...but as mentioned it's your design,
Most of mine have square corner tips, but sometimes I forge it out thin and I don't quite get the square corner. On the 2nd pic I chose not to grind it back (because I didn't want to shorten the length) and left the corner as forged raw and not square.

you might consider next time adding a little belly as you approach the tip end.


----------



## ForeverLearning (Jun 18, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> you might consider next time adding a little belly as you approach the tip end.



Thanks for the comment, yes I have another Nakiri blank cut out ready to grind that does have a slight bevel. It will be interesting to see the differences in the way they handle



nexus1935 said:


> Wow that looks awesome! I see square tips on nakiris all the time



Yeah it seems to be the theme. I was just wondering if the feature was more form over function.


----------

